# nippu / kimppu



## Gavril

Both words are translated "bundle" in some contexts, but I'm not sure how to decide between the two. Tässä nippu / kimppu lauseita teidän arvioitavaksenne! 
_

Tänään torilla ostin nipun / kimpun salviata.

Nippu / kimppu pelikorttejä nimitetään korttipakaksi.

Hän tuli leiripaikalle kantaessaan nippua / kimppua polttopuuta.

Asianajaja kiisi oikeussaliin nippu / kimppu papereita kainalossa.

Joen varrelta poimin nipun / kimpun lumpeita.

Sinulla ei näytä olevan yhtenäistä suunnitelmaa, vaan nippu / kimppu typeriä käsityksiä.


_Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Tänään torilla ostin nipun_ / kimpun salviaa. "Kimppu" is mostly used for flowers, "nippu" for vegetables.
> 
> Nippua_ / kimppua pelikortteja nimitetään korttipakaksi._ _
> 
> Hän tuli leiripaikalle kantaen nippua / kimppua__ polttopuuta. _Neither of these. I'd say "sylystä" if the amount of wood is what one can carry on the arm, or "kourallista" if he carries the wood in his hands.
> 
> Asianajaja kiisi oikeussaliin nippu / kimppu papereita kainalossa.
> 
> Joen varrelta poimin nipun / kimpun lumpeita.
> 
> Sinulla ei näytä olevan yhtenäistä suunnitelmaa, vaan nippu / kimppu typeriä käsityksiä.


----------



## Gavril

> _Hän tuli leiripaikalle kantaen nippua / kimppua__ polttopuuta. _Neither of these. I'd say "sylystä" if the amount of wood is what one can carry on the arm, or "kourallista" if he carries the wood in his hands.



Can you apply this pattern to some of my other sentences? E.g.,

_Ostin torilla kourallisen salviaa

Poimin kourallisen lumpeita

_etc.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Ostin torilla kourallisen salviaa_ "Nippu" is a more or less defined amount of vegetables on the market.
> _
> Poimin kourallisen lumpeita_ Depending on the context, you can say to your wife:
> _- Rakas vaimoni, poimin sinulle nipun / kourallisen lumpeita._
> But the next day you tell your fellows in the pub:
> _- Vein eilen muijalle kourallisen lumpeita._
> Asianajaja kiisi oikeussaliin nippu papereita kainalossa / kourassa  If the papers are under his arm they can't be in his hand.
> 
> Sinulla ei näytä olevan yhtenäistä suunnitelmaa, vaan kourallinen typeriä käsityksiä.


----------

